# Attestation assedic



## miette (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ! Bientôt le weekend !!! 
La fin du mois d août s accompagne des fins de contrats... Alors voici deux petites questions que m a posé un de mes PE....
1/  Sur l attestation assedic, au niveau de l encadré 2 " le salarié", il y a une case Régimes de retraite complémentaire : régime AGIRC-ARRCO" faut il cocher la case ou noter autre chose ? 
2/ Pour le calcul de l  indemnité de rupture de 1/80e faut il inclure la régularisation de Cp de la période du 1er juin au 31aout?
Merci pour votre aide et bon weekend !


----------



## miette (27 Août 2022)

Finalement j ai ma réponse pour la deuxième question. Quelqu un peut m aider pour ma première question ???


----------



## isa19 (27 Août 2022)

Oiu on dépend de la complémentaire AGIRC/ARCO


----------



## miette (27 Août 2022)

Merci Isa!!


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

Et oui il faut inclure la régularisation , le dernier salaire et les iccl pour le calcul des ind de licenciement.


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

ICCP


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

La prime de rupture étant 1/80eme de tous les salaires Bruts oui il est imperatif de d'abord calculer la regule s'il y en a une, puis les CP restants à regler ainsi on a bien TOUS ce qui constitue du salaire (c'est à dire tout ce qui est soumis à cotisations) pour établir la prime de rupture.


----------

